# Anyone know anything about this unit??



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Uncle has this machine is giving it to me dont have much info on it…..do they still make parts for it??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes ...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MTD Made It.*


----------



## Spritey64 (Jun 27, 2021)

The engine and most likely frame etc similar to Craftstman. I'd guess early to mid 90's. I have similar and use the parts manual to cross ref parts mostly available on Amazon or eBay.

I did, this year, change the engine out to a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc as it seems to have lost many of its horses. Got my first test and it was wonderfully powered. If your handy, it's an easy swap.


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Spritey64 said:


> The engine and most likely frame etc similar to Craftstman. I'd guess early to mid 90's. I have similar and use the parts manual to cross ref parts mostly available on Amazon or eBay.
> 
> I did, this year, change the engine out to a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc as it seems to have lost many of its horses. Got my first test and it was wonderfully powered. If your handy, it's an easy swap.


Thanks we got the machine running so far it is almost the same as my fathers craftsman blower!!


----------



## Spritey64 (Jun 27, 2021)

Glad to hear. Only difference 8s typically the stickers. Similar to Olds & Buick


----------

